

Memcached 1.4.10 is live - potomak
http://code.google.com/p/memcached/wiki/ReleaseNotes1410

======
antirez
Cool to see memcached evolving, a few days ago I had a problem in Redis that
was reported to be slow with setting big values in the order of 1 MB, what I
did was to profile both memcached (that performed well with the 1 MB payload)
and Redis with the same work load, checking with osx Instruments what was the
difference in the trace, and this allowed me to easily fix a few problems in
Redis (now merged into unstable).

I'll surely check the changes in 1.4.10 as well to see if there is some good
idea I can reuse for Redis. The memcached code base is very nice to read.

~~~
shin_lao
As entry size grows different parts of the engine are under pressure,
allocation-wise and i/o-wise.

AFAIK memcached isn't advised entries above 1 MiB.

We can maintain performance for entries as large as 200 MiB (provided that you
have enough memory) but it cost us a lot of sweat!

We haven't benchmarked for larger entries as we weren't sure it would make
much sense.

~~~
shin_lao
The performances I'm talking for large entries are for our engine "wrpme", not
for memcached, I realize it wasn't clear in my post and I can't edit it
anymore, sorry about that.

------
jason_slack
I have read a bit about memcached in the past. I have a lot of video on my
site. Would memcached be able to have me specify the most popular videos and
cache them so users dont always have to load it? Or is that Varnish?

So many products that seem very similar...

~~~
mnutt
For site videos, if your users are loading them a lot I'd recommend setting
far-future expires headers.

But what you probably want in this case is a CDN. Amazon's Cloudfront is easy
to set up, but there are many to choose from and they each have their own
advantages.

